# Black Frames in video (not borders) - remove how?



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

I recorded my desktop and there's black flickering in the video, looks like a few frames in a row.

Recording is too long to edit them out by hand.

Can I run the video through some kind of filter to remove 80+% black frames?

Thanks! Really means alot.

(not sure if I posted this the right spot)


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Not as far as I know - what is your source and software?
It could be that by fine-tuning the recording parameters you will eliminate the problem.


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

zuluclayman said:


> fine-tuning the recording parameters


Source is uncompressed Fraps video.
I've fixed it a long time ago and there's no black frames anymore in any of my newer recordings, but..

The thing is, this clip i want to fix is 4-5 years old and not something I can just record again :sad:

There should be a way to run it through a filter though, right? All this advanced video software and not one of them is able? 

Been looking for some time now and can't find anything..


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try creating a script with Avisynth. Example here: Detect And Remove Black frames - Doom9's Forum


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

koala said:


> Try creating a script with Avisynth. Example here: Detect And Remove Black frames - Doom9's Forum


Definitely looks like something... I shall investigate. Thank you.


:edit: because i'm a dumb dumb.


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Fapguy said:


> Definitely looks like something... I shall investigate. Thank you.
> 
> 
> :edit: because i'm a dumb dumb.


Can't edit again, but I'm super clueless with this avisynth thing. I have no idea how to execute the code and I don't know how to "compile" those two scripts together.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The scripts on that page are just examples to show that frames can be removed based on their color. They won't do exactly what you're looking for.

If no-one here can help with Avisynth programming, try their official forums where the coders hang out.


----------

